# Pink Floyd member Richard Wright dies at age 65



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2008)

> *Pink Floyd member Richard Wright dies at age 65                *
> 
> _ 18 minutes ago_
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eu_britain_pink_floyd
> ...



I'm at a loss ... excuse me while I go put in some CD's and listen for a while. 

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2008)

Aye, a loss indeed.  In eerie coincidence, I was singing one of the songs from his solo album in my head this morning.

"I don't know why we go on so ..."


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 15, 2008)

One of my favorite bands...a fellow keyboardist...RIP my friend.  Thanks for the great music.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 15, 2008)

ouch.  ouch.  ouch.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 15, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, a loss indeed. In eerie coincidence, I was singing one of the songs from his solo album in my head this morning.
> 
> "I don't know why we go on so ..."


 

I didn't know he had a solo album. Do tell?


----------



## crushing (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 16, 2008)

With, without. 
And who'll deny it's what the fighting's all about? 
Out of the way, it's a busy day 
I've got things on my mind. 
For the want of the price of tea and a slice 
The old man died...

Grew up listening to Floyd.  Wright will be missed.  

Respect


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 16, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> With, without.
> And who'll deny it's what the fighting's all about?
> Out of the way, it's a busy day
> I've got things on my mind.
> ...


 
One of the most poignant tracks on that album.

He will be missed.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 16, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 17, 2008)

.


----------

